

Oprah Declares The Microsoft Surface One Of Her Favorite Things - vyrotek
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/02/oprah-declares-the-microsoft-surface-one-of-her-favorite-things/

======
vyrotek
I shared this mostly because my wife informed me that this is a pretty big
deal.

